# No Acknowledgement



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I ordered the tapes on Tuesday, but still haven't received an Acknowledgement. Am I supposed to get one?


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi KristenI called to order my tapes and asked for an acknowledgement, but didn't get one. However, the tapes arrived about 10 days later and I've been using them for 5 days now. AND, I believe they're going to help. It seems I always fall asleep for a few minutes in the middle of the tape each night! They're that relaxing. Anyway, I'd guessyou'll receive yours soon ... and good luck with them!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Kristen...Your order has already been sent today. You both should have received an acknowledgement from the UK offices. I will look into this for you.Enjoy your journey!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Kristin and LML...Mike says that he insists on a personal reply to all those that place an order, but sometimes this creates delays, and of course, sometimes human error







He also says that given the growing demand for the program, one day they may have to go towards an automatic responder, but until that time, he likes to continue the personal touch.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

MarilynI'm sorry my order reply slipped thru the crack, but I appreciate the good intentions and I'm enjoying my CDs nonetheless! I may have some questions as I get farther along on the program.Linda


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Linda...feel free to ask any questions you may have. Also, take a peek at the "Mike's Compilation Thread" as that addresses many of the questions that have been asked in the past. I will bump the thread up for you. Glad you are enjoying the sessions.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Kristin:Congratulations on ordering the tapes.







You'll have them before you know it.As Mike would say, "Have a pleasant journey".







JeanG


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Thank you all... I am very excited. I'm also pushing the tapes on my site. Peter (jb2) is one of the leaders of my site and he has had so many good things to say about the tapes. So has Eric (he knows a lot!!!) I'm very excited!!!


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Marilyn. I've bookmarked "Mike's Compilation Thread" and will check back to it as needed when I have questions. It seems pretty complete, but one never knows what will come up.Like tonight ... it's a night off, but it's a little odd to feel anxious that I won't be hearing that calm, relaxing voice. Guess it will be something to look forward tomorrow!


----------

